# Free Betta Drawings.



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Need some more art work to post on my portfolio so I'll be taking requests! :lol:

Form:
1. Betta Name
2. Type
3. Color
4. Photo

Slots:
1. BettaBoy11
2. DangerousAngel
3. bettaposeidon

I will be taking only 3 requests at a time! Any other requests after the first 3 will be ignored! Sorry for the harshness, but it won't stress me out this way and allow me to finish drawings faster. I will start requests a week from now since I will be at a wedding! 

Thank you~


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you do Pi?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Pi
SDeT
Marble pattern

Here is a clearer picture, but he is more red now:


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Dangerous?
Royal Blue VT


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Sure! 

*First two slots filled! Only one more slot open!*


----------



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

Could you do Poseidon?
Halfmoon Mustard Gas - Blue and Yellow/gold


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I would love to Poseidon. 

*NO MORE REQUESTS AFTER THIS POST*
*Slots will be available after the first 3 requests are completed*


----------

